
Ask HN: Frequent “Apple ID locked for security reasons” - FabHK
Every couple of months (three times in the last half year) I get a message out of the blue on my MacBook or iPhone that my Apple ID has been blocked for security reasons. I can then reset it (using two devices, or one device and a &quot;trusted&quot; phone number), so it&#x27;s just an annoyance. But was wondering a) whether others experience that, b) whether it could be used by malicious actors as a denial-of-service attack.
======
MBCook
Shahid Kamal Ahmad (game developer, used to work for Sony) complains about
took Twitter all the time, including this morning. He’s never been able to get
to fixed.

[https://twitter.com/shahidkamal/status/977235204380286976](https://twitter.com/shahidkamal/status/977235204380286976)

------
styxtb1598
I haven't really experienced it as much as you. I do wonder if you use a VPN.
That might throw some red flags if you are logging in from various places. I
know GMail has this issue for me when I am on a VPN.

~~~
FabHK
Interesting point, I frequently use VPNs.

BTW, I found another developer complaining about it:

[https://invalidpatent.wordpress.com/2016/12/08/how-an-
attack...](https://invalidpatent.wordpress.com/2016/12/08/how-an-attacker-can-
lock-you-out-of-your-icloud-account/)

